
Facing federal investigation, YouTube considering broad changes to kid’s content - coloneltcb
https://www.washingtonpost.com/
======
Quequau
This isn't the correct link for this story.

Maybe this:
[https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/06/19/facing-...](https://www.washingtonpost.com/technology/2019/06/19/facing-
federal-investigation-youtube-is-considering-broad-changes-childrens-content/)

